# Erdungswiderstand Hauspotential gegenüber Erdreich



## bernd81 (8 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich baue zurzeit ein Haus welches eine Bodenplatte hat die mit einer Schicht Glasschaumschotter umhüllt ist. Glasschaumschotter (Misapor) ist pures Glas mit kleinen Luftbläschen dazwischen. Dies hat zur Folge das es den Strom nicht leiten kann. 

Mein Fundamenterder ist in der Bodenplatte einbetoniert. Jetzt habe ich letztes Mal eine Erdungsmessung gemacht indem ich ein Spezialmessgerät von einem Bekannten ausgeliehen habe. Wir haben zwischen dem Fundamenterder und zwei Messspitzen welche wir ins Erdreich reingesteckt haben gemessen. Dabei ist ein Wert von 295 Ohm herausgekommen. 

Meine Frage ist ob das ein zulässiger Wert ist oder ob er zu hoch ist? Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung damit?

Oder hat jemand schon mal einen ähnlichen Fall gehabt?


----------



## Lupo (8 August 2011)

Bei einem 30mA-FI würde sich dann eine Berührungspannung von U=295*0,03=8,85V ergeben.
Ich denke, das wäre dann OK.
Mit einem 0,3A-FI wäre es aber das 10fache und dann somit viel zu hoch (ich meine die max.Grenze wäre 60V - dahin würde ich aber nie hinarbeiten).


----------



## Samiel (8 August 2011)

Als allgemeiner Richtwert werden ja 10 Ohm für den Fundamentalerder angestrebt. 300 Ohm sehen dabei schon bedenklich aus. Bei nem Gesteinsuntergrund kann der wohl auch bis zu >100 Ohm ansteigen, weils aufgrund der schlechten Leitfähigkeit nicht besser geht. 

Wie ist denn die Untergrundbeschaffenheit bei dir?



> Mein Fundamenterder ist in der Bodenplatte einbetoniert.


Der sollte natürlich auch ins Erdreich reichen, sonst hat der Erder wenig Zweck^^


----------



## winnman (8 August 2011)

bei solchen "elektrisch isolierten" Kellern ist es erforderlich einen Erdungsring um das Gebäude zu verlegen (min aus V2A)


----------



## bernd81 (9 August 2011)

Samiel schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Untergrundbeschaffenheit bei dir?
> 
> Zweck^^


 
Also unter der Bodenplatte ist viel Wandkies verbaut da der Untergrund schlecht war.

Ein Elektrikerkollege meinte es gäbe auch so Erdungsstäbe die man in den Boden rammen kann und dann dementsprechend wie die Erdung ist den Stab nochmal verlängert.

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sollte ich unter 10 Ohm kommen?

Einen zusätzlichen Erdungsring aus V2A hab ich auch schon gedacht ist aber nicht ganz billig da würde ich den Stab bevorzugen.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (9 August 2011)

Mal eine kleine Frage:

Welches Netz ist bei dir?? TN oder TT??

Die oben genannten 10 Ohm kenne ich nur vom Blitzschutz. Mann kann das nicht pauschal sagen. Da hilft nur messen und rechnen. 

Bei einem Tiefenerder mußt du aufpassen, das sich die Erder nicht gegenseitig beeinflussen. Das Problem ist, das man meist nicht genau weiß, wie tief man den Erder reinschlagen muß. Hab vor ein paar Jahren mal so ein Mistding 20m reingetrümmert. Scheiß arbeit ohne richtiges Werkzeug. Der Abstand Erder-Erder sollte mindestens die Tiefe des längsten Erders betragen.

Bei einem TN System würde ich mir persönlich keine großen Sorgen machen, wenn die Schleifenimpendanz i.O. ist (<2 Ohm)..



Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## bernd81 (17 August 2011)

Also ich meine wir haben ein TN Netz.

Das mit den Abständen von einem zum anderen Erder verstehe ich nicht ich habe ja dann nur ein Erder oder?

Ich würde jetzt einen Tiefenerder machen und erst mal 2 Stäbe reinstecken also 3m und dann messen. Aber die Frage ist ja welchen Wert ich dann haben muss oder soll? (10 Ohm?)


----------



## MSB (17 August 2011)

Also wenn du wirklich ein TN-Netz hast (klär das noch mal klar und eindeutig),
dann würde ich den jetzigen Stand als voll OK ansehen.

Einen Fudamenterder hast du, dieser dürfte in deinem Fall auch noch "Erdfühlig" sein, entspricht also somit der DIN18014.

Beim TN-Netz erhältst du die eigentliche Schutzerde dann ohnehin frei Haus vom Netzversorger.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dipol (7 Oktober 2016)

*Ringerder nach DIN 18014:2007-09*

Nach dem Motto besser spät als nie widersprechen, halte ich eine Leichenschädung des ollen Threads für angebracht:



bernd81 schrieb:


> Ich baue zurzeit ein Haus welches eine Bodenplatte hat die mit einer  Schicht Glasschaumschotter umhüllt ist. Glasschaumschotter (Misapor) ist  pures Glas mit kleinen Luftbläschen dazwischen.


Nach damals gültiger DIN 18014:2007-09 galt:


In  der bewehrten Bodenplatte war ein Rund- oder Bandstahl als  Funktionspotenzialausgleichsleiter mit max. 20 m x 20 m Maschenweite wie ein Fundamenterder zu verlegen und alle 2 m mit der Bewehrung zu verbinden. 
Um  das Gebäude ein erdfühlig verlegter NIRO-Ringerder, Werkstoffnummer  1.4571 oder gleichwertig (V4A mit ≥ 2% Molybdän) der an jeder  Anschlussfahne bzw. je 20 m Gebäudeumfang mit dem FPA zu verbinden war. 
Vor  dem Betonieren der Bodenplatte war durch eine konzessionierte EFK eine  messtechnische und fotografische Dokumentation anzufertigen. 
 


bernd81 schrieb:


> Einen zusätzlichen Erdungsring aus V2A hab ich auch schon gedacht ist aber nicht ganz billig da würde ich den Stab bevorzugen.




V2A ist nach DIN VDE 0151 im Erdreich untersagt 
Ein Vertikalerder ist kein vollwertiger Ersatz für einen Ringerder und  nur bei Altbauten, für welche die Anwendung der DIN 18014 freiwillig  ist, zulässig. 

Bevor die Einwände der Praktiker ohne VDE-Auswahlbo kommen: Die normwidrige Praxis auf den Baustellen ist mir bekannt. Schlimm genug, dass es auch heute noch so viele Gefälligkeit-Eelektriker gibt, welche in der Zähleranmeldung nie geprüfte Erdungsanlagen gesund beten, so lang nur eine Anschlussfahne aus der Bodenplatte ragt.


----------

